# passenger seat squeak tsb



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

has anyone had any issues with the 05 frontie and the passanger seat squeaking when it moves side to side. there is a tsb out for this exact issue. did the dealer fix it, and how long did it take them. think i will be taking mine in for the issue next week. 

here is the link to the tsb

cant seem to find it at the moment err


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

billygg said:


> has anyone had any issues with the 05 frontie and the passanger seat squeaking when it moves side to side. there is a tsb out for this exact issue. did the dealer fix it, and how long did it take them. think i will be taking mine in for the issue next week.
> 
> here is the link to the tsb
> 
> cant seem to find it at the moment err


Yep. I had the problem and the dealer fixed it (although, mine didn't squeak, it would only shake side-to-side on bumpy roads if no one was sitting in it). I would never have thought to take it in if I hadn't been reading over all the TSBs on www.nissanhelp.com and noticed it in the list. I had the truck in for something else and handed them a copy of the TSB and said, "my truck does this, so fix it while you're working on it."

Don't know exactly how long it took them to fix it, but I dropped the vehicle off at about 7:30 AM and they drove me to work. They called about 1:00 PM and said it was ready.

After reading the TSB, I almost decided to fix it myself. It's pretty easy. It shouldn't take your dealer very long.


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

well, i analysed it again today on the way home, yea, it does rattle side to side, but, when it does do this, it squeaks. i started listening real close, i pin pointed the squeak to the left top corner of the seat back section. if i literally squeak the top left corner of the fabric on the seat, the foam makes a squeaking sound, almost like a squeak toy, lol. Its the foam in the seat rubbing on something. From the seat moving back and forth all the time, it causes this section of the seat (foam) to make noise ALL THE TIME! Its a i would say 1 inch by 1 inch section of the foam under the fabric that i can squeeze and make this noise. How the hell do i fix this. there is no way the dealer is gonna replace my pass seat cause of a little squeaky foam. I am thinking maybe i can inject some superglue into the foam, or maybe even take the fabric off and see what is up. Any ideas? I could take it in and have the tsb fixed, it MAY stop the movement thus stopping the noise, not sure tho.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Take it to the dealer and get it fixed. Youd actually be surprised how much work a dealer will do under warranty on NVH issues.

I had the TSB done on my seat on Monday. It doesnt rattle anymore but it does still move side to side on really bump roads. MSU.. did it totally eliminate all side to side movement for you?


- Greg -


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Take it to the dealer and get it fixed. Youd actually be surprised how much work a dealer will do under warranty on NVH issues.
> 
> I had the TSB done on my seat on Monday. It doesnt rattle anymore but it does still move side to side on really bump roads. MSU.. did it totally eliminate all side to side movement for you?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it seems to have. I haven't noticed it since.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Mine does this, when I took it in, the dealer claimed they could not duplicate the problem (they probaby drive it on the smooth main road in front of the dealership).

Where can you print out the TSB's, I tried on the site I had but only got a small part of it. I need to take the truck back for this, the roads on my commute are horrible.

Thanks.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Take it to the dealer and get it fixed. Youd actually be surprised how much work a dealer will do under warranty on NVH issues.
> 
> - Greg -


Or NOT. I have a persistent driveline vibration that neither local dealer is interested in chasing. They have balanced the wheels/tires repeatedly to no avail but they are NOT interested in digging any further.

Sorry, just needed to rant.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> Mine does this, when I took it in, the dealer claimed they could not duplicate the problem (they probaby drive it on the smooth main road in front of the dealership).
> 
> Where can you print out the TSB's, I tried on the site I had but only got a small part of it. I need to take the truck back for this, the roads on my commute are horrible.
> 
> Thanks.


www.nissanhelp.com

Print out a copy of the TSB and take it to the dealer and tell them that your car is doing this on bumpy roads and you want it fixed. If they act like they don't want to, tell them to get in the back seat and drive them to where your usual commute is. Chances are, they won't want to and will fix it.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Or NOT. I have a persistent driveline vibration that neither local dealer is interested in chasing. They have balanced the wheels/tires repeatedly to no avail but they are NOT interested in digging any further.
> 
> Sorry, just needed to rant.


I know. Isn't it rediculous how the system has become structured over the last 30 years? If I treated my customers the way that most dealer service departments treated theirs, I'd have been out of work a long time ago.

The problem lies within how the dealer service departments make their money.

For non-warranty work, a dealer now has a set # of labor hours that they will charge a customer for work (everyone can thank Mr. Goodwrench for starting this). While it did put an end to the "well, it took longer to do than we thought, so the price was higher" days of auto repair, it also helped to fatten dealer profits. If changing a timing chain is a fixed 6-hour labor charge, a customer will pay for 6 hours of labor, regardless of how much time is spent on the vehicle. Service technicians are either paid for the number of billable hours they can book, or are given bonuses for billing a certain number of hours. I've been told that a top-notch technician can bill 20-30 hours per day on average! Dealers can also set their own labor cost and prices for the work as they choose, not to mention that they can charge full price for all parts, which usually carry a 100% or greater mark-up.

Now, for warranty work -- most manufacturers will only pay a dealer for the ACTUAL labor that is spent on a vehicle, so a dealer can't make NEARLY as much money performing warranty work on a vehicle. That's why they're often reluctant to work on a problem that isn't a slam dunk to diagnose -- they can't get more money for the diagnosis time while chasing down a squeak or rattle. And, when their service department is backed up, it's usually the warranty work that gets a lower priority and has a tendency to stay at the dealer for days until they get around to it.

Those of us needing warranty work done DO have one incentive -- the service departments don't get to bill the manufacturer again for rework, so that SHOULD encourage them to fix it right the first time!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I just keep the seat folded. It makes for a perfect perch which is great for me because I spend a lot of time in the truck while parked and I need a flat and level surface. Plus, with the seat down the visibility to the side while driving is much better. 

I'm constantly amazed at how the dealerships feign ignorance about the TSBs especially when they know or should know that with the Internet the consumer wields a lot of knowledge. Those TSBs after all are official Nissan documents so there should be no ambiguity. I remember when I called about my Ranger for a TSB service the woman service advisor barked "We don't just automatically perform the service!" In the end the bitch relented and I got the job done.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah when I dropped my truck off at the dealership he asked me what I needed them to check out, and I said I wanted them to perform the TSB on my front seat. He asked me where I heard about the TSB and I said "It's on the internet". Then he asked me to describe the problem and I said "Rattle and excessive side to side movement" -- right off the title of the TSB .

I do have to compliment them though. I mentioned the occasional front suspension clunk on hard turns over uneven pavement. They checked it out and even strapped some kind of NVH monitoring device with mics on it and did test drives to try and pinpoint the problem. Naturally they couldnt replicate it consistently. I dont really think it's a problem with the truck but rather a consequence of the front suspension design, so I didnt pursue it further. They said they tightened things down up front as well and to be honest I have troubles making it clunk on purpose now.


- Greg -


----------



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

What does TSB stand for???? I feel stupid..


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

Technical Service Bulletin.


----------



## professor2112 (Dec 20, 2005)

yeah, I just had my 06 fronty CC SE delivered and noticed that because I got custom leather on the seats, and when it shakes side to side it makes friction noises. I'm gonna have to have that fixed. 

austin texas has terrible roads in town, and hitting a few bumps that seat goes nuts.


----------

